# FREE Knitted Cotton Top Pixie Hats Pattern



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is a great way to put some of your cotton yarn to good use.
Less than 65 yds will create any one of the sizes of these adorable little pixie hats.

Pattern FREE in Ravelry and Craftsy

Hat in Preemie, Newborn, Toddler, Child, Adult Sizes
Head Circumference: 9 (12, 14, 16, 18-20)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cotton-top-pixie-hats-from-preemie-to-adult-sizes


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So cute!!! A lovely pattern in a huge variety of sizes.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern..The hats are adorable..


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

You are all very welcome. They work up real fast and are great for the charity hats. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you very much for the link


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pattern. So nice of you to offer the pattern for free. Thank You.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks so much  Free is always appreciated! Very cute.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh Spring has definately sprung Lovely and great shades tooxx


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

So cute xx Thank you xx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute hat pattern


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are adorable. Perfect colors for the spring. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Adorable Pixie Hat...love all the spring colors. Thanks for the pattern. As usual, your work is lovely!
 :thumbup:


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you very much for sharing this site - I do a lot of charity knitting and these will be perfect


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I too love the colors and thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you! 
For sharing the link.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lots of size options! Just so cute! Thanks, Jean!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Jean. Darling hats.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks so much. I love your patterns.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely and simple, thank you so much !


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for the Pixie Hats pattern. I have plenty of cotton yarn to make up these hats for my charity boxes.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

You are all very, very welcome. Bless you for your charity work.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Simple and sweet!  Very kind of you to share the pattern for free!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern and the different sizes which is also greatly appreciated. Need to do some baby hats for our Mother's Day project at my church and this will be perfect.


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for the darling pattern. Most of my knitting is done for charity so always appreciate free patterns. Especially such darling ones. God Bless You for your generosity.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you just the hat I was looking for!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very cute and so nice of you to let us have it free of charge ;-)


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I will make some for my local hospital!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Love all the spring colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Now I have a project for my leftover cotton yarn.


----------



## Bearlover (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice little hats, thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

So cute! Thanks for the link.


----------

